# Unit Stove Furnace Company Info anyone?



## PrepperMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello!  I just picked up a Unit Stove Furniture (Furnace) Company Gem 42L at a yard sale.  It's pretty but missing some of the burner covers (it has 6) and of course I have to find my own piping.  I had been looking at some other models, but when I saw this one I jumped to get it at the price.  Does anyone know anything about them?  I was able to find out they are from birmingham, AL but that's all.  The iron is a little rusty but salvageable and the enamel doors look great (and are still white).  Any info on them or on the best way to find substitute burner covers is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------

